# Lugar donde fueres haz lo que vieres



## yaya.mx

Sé que hay un dicho en italiano que sería el equivalente pero no me acuerdo como decía, alguien sabe decirme cual es?


----------



## fabiog_1981

Paese che vai, usanze che trovi... almeno credo!
Ciao


----------



## irene.acler

Estoy de acuerdo contigo, fabiog.


----------



## pumy

¿Pero este dicho en italiano aconseja también imitar los usos y costumbres del lugar al que vas?


----------



## BolleBlu

Il "Dizionario dei modi di dire" di B.M. Quartu dice:

"Sottintende a volte un giudizio di stravaganza che tuttavia si accetta bonariamente"

Non fa riferimento all'imitazione degli usi e costumi...

Spero di essere stata utile


----------



## kolya97

suggerisco "quando a Roma vai, fa' come vedrai".


----------



## irene.acler

Kolya, esta expresión nunca la he oído, pero bueno, puede que se use en algunas regiones. Seguro que donde vivo yo no se utiliza.


----------



## kolya97

irene.acler said:


> Kolya, esta expresión nunca la he oído, pero bueno, puede que se use en algunas regiones. Seguro que donde vivo yo no se utiliza.


 
Irene, la conseguí en la red... aunque creo haberla escuchado en alguna oportunidad.


----------



## yaya.mx

Kolya, acaso la tradujiste del inglés? hihi..
hmmm, o sea que no hay un refrán que quiera decir lo mismo, que al lugar donde vayas tienes que hacer lo que ves que los demás hacen, en italiano?


----------



## irene.acler

kolya97 said:


> Irene, la conseguí en la red... aunque creo haberla escuchado en alguna oportunidad.


 
No pongo en duda su existencia, sólo decía que yo nunca la escuché por aquí  



yaya.mx said:


> Kolya, acaso la tradujiste del inglés? hihi..
> hmmm, o sea que no hay un refrán que quiera decir lo mismo, que al lugar donde vayas tienes que hacer lo que ves que los demás hacen, en italiano?


 
No es que el refrán italiano diga que tienes que hacer esto y eso. Creo que simplemente quiere decir que si vas a algún país, encontrarás tradiciones y costrumbres específicas, diferentes de las de otros países.


----------



## kolya97

yaya.mx said:


> Kolya, acaso la tradujiste del inglés? hihi..
> hmmm, o sea que no hay un refrán que quiera decir lo mismo, que al lugar donde vayas tienes que hacer lo que ves que los demás hacen, en italiano?


no Yaya, no la traduje.... pero quién quita que el equivalente inglés sea el original? Con los proverbios casi nunca se sabe....


----------



## BolleBlu

irene.acler said:


> No es que el refrán italiano diga que tienes que hacer esto y eso. Creo que simplemente quiere decir que si vas a algún país, encontrarás tradiciones y costrumbres específicas, diferentes de las de otros países.



Es lo que encontré en el "Dizionario dei modi di dire"... quizás me haya explicado mal...


----------



## yaya.mx

Kolya es verdad lo encontre en una pagina de proverbios italianos.. Pero no suena medio raro?
A ver nativos? Les dice algo "Quando a Roma vai, fa come vedrai"?
Que opinan??


----------



## BolleBlu

No, yo nunca oí este proverbio... 
Ni tampoco lo encontré en el ya citado diccionario.
Pero en Wikipedia sí está.


----------

